# island Hopping in the Canaries?



## Conan (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm thinking of a summer visit to the Canary Islands.  Coming from the US, it makes sense to stay two weeks.  One would surely be at one of the Anfi properties in Gran Canaria. 

Since this will likely be our only visit to these islands, I'm wondering which would be a good choice for a second island (judging from the map, I suppose the choice is maybe North Tenerife rather than South Tenerife or Lanzarote?) and whether ferry service between islands is cheap and practical.

Thanks!


----------



## Jimster (Aug 6, 2009)

*ferries*

I dont have it in front of me, but the ferry schedules are available on line and I know that they have frequent departures.  There is also an Anfi timeshare owners page that will give you all the information you will ever need.  Maybe start here:  http://www.anfiuk.co.uk/


----------



## Conan (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's what I found out - - there's a 60 minute high speed ferry between Gran Canaria and Tenerife. Both harbors are on the north end of the islands, while most desirable timeshares/beaches are on the south of each island. So making the ferry connection would be a bit of work. Fare is about 75 euros per person round-trip (discounts may be available).

Meanwhile I've gone and booked Anfi Beach Resort for July 2011 (you can tell I've got the TUG bug to plan that far ahead) -- 73,500 RCI Points for a 2-BR unit (1-BR would have been nearly as many points).

For the moment the only tempting week at Tenerife that I see is Sunset Harbour Club but I'm not going to book that yet. I'm also thinking of setting an ongoing search for a new property in Tenerife, Sol (Gran) Melia which sounds quite snazzy. Or, although there's a 1-in-5 rule at Anfi, I could probably get around that using SFX or another exchange company if I wanted to stay at Anfi in Gran Canaria for a second week.

So now my mission is to decide where to spend a second week, and whether it should be on Gran Canaria or on one of the other islands. Any suggestions?

And finally, for the Anfi experts, my unit at Anfi Beach Resort is described as Unit 113. Is this the unit I'll actually get, and if so, does 113 mean it's on the ground floor and is that good or bad? Generally I don't like poolside walk-outs because of the lack of privacy; but an ocean walk-out would be great!


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 7, 2009)

I will be travelling to Tenerife next year on a DAE exchange, and also want to island hop over to Gran Canary for a day trip.  That is one of the few parts of Europe where I have never been.  I wanted to hold out for a cheap RCI rental, but none of the cheap rentals were availible on the week I wanted to go, and there was a 2BR sitting online at DAE for exchange that week so I decided to grab it.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 7, 2009)

*Anfi*

Well, you are not going to get a walk out to the beach regardless of which room you get because although it is called Anfi Beach Club it is not on the beach.   All Anfi properties are part of the high rises which are the complex of 5 resorts.  It is a walk to the beach- not far but a walk nevertheless. Cotswolder could tell you for sure.  The beach at Anfi is not exclusively for the resort users, so to get to the beach you have to go off Anfi property and it is separated by a gate (which usually is locked or with a guard).   I just looked on my map of the Anfi properties (also available on line)  and room 113 is at the end of Anfi Beach Club on the first floor.  I just stayed in unit 616 this spring.  You are at the far end of the complex and near the road.  Aside from being a bit noisy, it is not bad.  You definitely have a walk to the pool and then further to the beach.  Finally, if you go to the website I cited earlier and/or do a search on here, every question you can possibly think of will be answered.  The floor plan of the entire complex is posted on the UK owners page.  Here is the site for ferries: http://www.fredolsen.es/PublicSite/index.aspx


----------



## Laurie (Aug 7, 2009)

For me, location is more important than resort luxuries or amenities, so I'll chime in, FWIW:

As a person with cheaper and easier access to what I consider nicer beaches (the NC and SC coast), I personally wouldn't fly that far to go to the southern beaches on the southern coasts of Gran Canaria or Tenerife, when there are other choices. Both those areas are - to me - overdeveloped with too much concrete, cars and tourism. (The Anfi resorts themselves are tasteful and very nice, and we enjoyed our stay. But we spent a *lot* of time driving to the areas on the island that we preferred.)  

But the northern and central parts of both islands are outstanding. That's where the most lush and eye-popping awe-inspiring landscapes are, as well as pretty towns, museums, interesting architecture, and various other areas of historic and prehistoric interest. Gran Canaria has no timeshares there that I know of, but Tenerife does. Not as much sun, but the trade-off to me was well worth it.  In fact if I were a European citizen I'd be tempted to consider Puerto de la Cruz, the major northern town of Tenerife, for a retirement residence...

I also loved Lanzarote for many reasons, but if you've already decided on your 2 islands, I won't elaborate. However if you think you'll never go back, maybe you want to consider a 3rd week...?  

There are plentiful and relatively cheap flights between all the islands. (We didn't use any ferry service.)

And as dates get closer, RCI usually has (at least used to have) cheap x-tra vacation weeks there. At least 3 of our weeks there were bonus weeks for about the cost of the exchange fee. This was before they became a rental company, but check extra vacations for 2010 to get an idea of what they might have for 2011.


----------



## Conan (Aug 7, 2009)

Jimster:
Thank you for helping here. It seems the part of the website that has the actual plan is members-only. It sounds like I should switch from the 2-BR unit 113 (73,500 points) to the 1-BR unit 909 (66,500 points) which is also available that week, since having a good view is quite important to us. 

(There will almost certainly be only two of us staying, although one gets greedy for the extra space of a 2-BR)

Do you agree?

Laurie
Thanks for your input as well. Having heard so often of Anfi it's hard to look North - - we're just back from Madeira where we stayed at Pestana Madeira Beach Club, in the heart of the tourist strip between Funchal center and Reid's Hotel, and it was great. (But Madeira is probably a different kettle of fish). I may have to stick with Anfi, and think about better surroundings on Island #2.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 7, 2009)

*Anfi*

Well, I am not an expert on Anfi but the 1b is located near the middle of the ABC complex and probably has a better view.  My unit had an ok view but it  had a lanai with a garden in front that obscured some of the view.  I can't tell you whether or not a garden might do the same to the 1b view.  All of the units face toward the water.  Personally, I like the 2b space better than a 1b view.  The 1 b is also higher on the building.  I had unit 616 but it was really the second floor because of the way the units are numbered- it was not on the 6th floor.  You can get further info from anfi themselves- they are very good at responding.  I have 2 emails for them: abeach@anfi.es  or nmoya@anfi.es  or go to www.anfi.com


----------



## Laurie (Aug 7, 2009)

rklein001 said:


> Laurie
> Thanks for your input as well.  Having heard so often of Anfi it's hard to look North - - we're just back from Madeira where we stayed at Pestana Mardeira Beach Club, in the heart of the tourist strip between Funchal center and Reid's Hotel, and it was great.  (But Madeira is probably a different kettle of fish).  I may have to stick with Anfi, and think about better surroundings on Island #2.


I hope you have enjoyed Madeira - we loved both the location and the resort itself at Madeira Beach Club! That amount of tourism on the edge of a real historic town like Funchal bothered me not in the least - it was a perfect location and perfect balance of attributes. 

I also started off our second Canaries Islands trip w/a confirmation into Anfi, it was impossible to resist so many accolades. I don't regret the exchange - I'm glad we got to Gran Canaria - it just didn't turn out to have the thrill factor for me that it does for so many, given the surroundings within at least an hour's radius, maybe 2 - when compared to northern Tenerife, or Lanzarote, or Funchal, where the geographical destination itself is my #1 thrill, and luxury/amenities a distinct second. (I'd rather have the 10-rated geographic thrill at a 6-rated resort, than a 10-rated resort in a 6-rated destination - especially if I spend so much time and $$ getting there. Clearly I'm not in the majority on this one though!)


----------



## Conan (Aug 7, 2009)

Laurie

OK you're wearing me down, especially since you and I have both been to and loved Pestana Madeira, and I find it easy to believe that a purpose-built facility in the Canaries isn't going to measure up to a seaside luxury hotel walking distance from Madeira's capital.

So knowing what you know now, and if you were limited to a two-week, once-and-forever trip to the Canaries in July, how (which islands and which resorts) would you visit the Canaries?

Or would you go to Mallorca or Sardinia or Corsica instead?

[I chose July because we like hot weather and ocean and pool swimming, and we want to avoid the August craziness.]


----------



## Jimster (Aug 7, 2009)

*Canaries*

One other option, although i havent done this myself, is to try Gambia.  It is actually not that far away.  There are day trips to africa from the canaries.  I understand there is one very nice resort in Gambia.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 7, 2009)

rklein001 said:


> Laurie
> 
> OK you're wearing me down, especially since you and I have both been to and loved Pestana Madeira, and I find it easy to believe that a purpose-built facility in the Canaries isn't going to measure up to a seaside luxury hotel walking distance from Madeira's capital.
> 
> ...


Gee, I don't mean to wear you down, just to present another perspective.  I don't want to talk you out of something you have your heart set on - maybe you'd want to look at more pictures or computer images of all these places and see what appeals to you most!  I also don't know that much about what your favorite activities are, aside from beach/pool, but I see we both like islands in general. 

Having been to 4 Canary islands, Mallorca and Sardinia ... If I had 2 weeks only, personally I would choose northern Tenerife + Lanzarote.  It's possible you don't have to go in July for warmest weather - check temps because they are pretty similar year-round I *think*.

Tenerife - Club Tarahal - 2-BR only for seaview (only one 1-BR had the seaview, which we got) - see my TUG review. I would absolutely go back. We did have a car, and I would again to tour the island. I got a bonus week for a friend from DAE to Club Tarahal, she did rent a car but didn't feel she really needed it. (I think tours are cheap - location is somewhat comparable to Pestana Madeira Beach Club, but not such a developed local bus transportation system.)

We also stayed at Club Parque Mesa del Mar, you can read my review of that too, I wouldn't choose it again due to remote location.

Lanzarote -  Maybe Las Brisas, I'd probably pick that for a return trip, though I haven't actually seen it. Other possibilities: las Casitas, Camel's Spring Club, anything in Costa Teguise. We stayed at Club Los Molinos - average unit but beautiful pool and good location (see my review, for island overview if nothing else). 

I said we didn't use ferry service, but I forgot - we did ferry over to Fuerteventura for a few days from southern Lanzarote. You could actually make a daytrip, or an overnight. I also intended us to ferry to La Gomera from Tenerife but didn't work it into our time.

I liked Mallorca a lot too, not quite as much as Canary Islands but loved our resort stay at Cala Pi, TUGger Carol C liked this resort a lot too.  It's a bit remote, but not a far drive from the island's capital.

I liked Sardinia, but didn't fall in love with it - very pretty but more spread out and lots of purpose-built resort areas in relationship to local areas of cultural interest (other than ancient prehistoric rock structures) that you can get to from the TS areas - sorta like Gran Canaria (but TS areas are more beautiful). I haven't been to Corsica due to no TS there, someday I hope.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 8, 2009)

Jimster said:


> One other option, although i havent done this myself, is to try Gambia.  It is actually not that far away.  There are day trips to africa from the canaries.  I understand there is one very nice resort in Gambia.



I have seen that Gambia resort fairly frequently on the availibility list at DAE.  Has anyone been there who can give  a report about it?  That might be an interesting trip.


----------



## Cotswolder (Aug 8, 2009)

*Anfi Beach Club*

My, you lot have been busy.

Anfi Beach Club details.

rklien001,
The photos etc you refer to in our website at www.anfiuk.co.uk are available online.

Just go to the bottom left hand corner of the lead page and click on "photos of restaurants, bars etc" or "Anfi Walkabout" Both will give you pictures etc.

With regard to Jimsters comments about walking    It is not that far. If you feel 200 yards is a long way then so be it.
Anfi Beach Club gate is all of 15yds from the Beach.
As he says, all beaches and sea front areas are public in Spain. They are all owner by the government so cannot be exclusive to any resort.

Apartment 113 is on the ground floor and is tucked into the corner of block 1 with very little view. IMHO is is not the ideal location. Although quiet most of the time it is possible for the patio to be overviewed by the public using the walkway to the beach, especially at the weekends.

There are some better placed units and, if you are thinking of changing, please ask me for a location check. Some apartments have no or very little view.

If there is anything you would like to know about the whole Anfi complex please PM me and I will be only too pleased to help  :whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## Keitht (Aug 8, 2009)

Lanzarote - I agree with Laurie's comments about Las Brisas, or Las Casitas it's smaller next door neighbour, in Playa Blanca at the south of the island.  They are within walking distance of the ferry to Fuerteventura if you want to add a day trip to yet another island to your itinerary.  I haven't staying in Costa Teguise, but would say to avoid Puerta del Carmen like the plague.  Some of the resorts are nice but the place itself is a dump unless you want to see the equivalent of a downmarket UK seaside resort.


----------



## Conan (Aug 8, 2009)

> If I stick with Las Casitas I'll be looking for a second week ....


Edited to update my planning:

I've decided to be greedy and see three Canaries in two weeks (plus 2 days coming and going).

1. I've booked Anfi Beach Club (RCI Points) for a June week that starts on a Monday; probably we'll stay 5 nights and move out.

2. Which leaves an opening to book a Saturday week either in North Tenerife or Fuerteventura; we'd stay 5 nights there and move out

3. Oddly the week we booked in Las Casitas, Lanzarote (RCI Weeks) starts on a Thursday. So if we stay 5 nights there we'll fly home the following Tuesday

Suggestions welcome for the in between week!


----------



## Conan (Aug 11, 2009)

Cotswolder said:


> There are some better placed units and, if you are thinking of changing, please ask me for a location check.
> Some apartments have no or very little view.


 
Thanks for the offer. As noted above I've rebooked, 
and they tell me I'll have 2-BR unit 409 at Anfi Beach Club which I think is the fourth floor
exactly overhead from unit 113 that I had previously.

Judging from a plan I have and what I see on Google Earth, 
it's at the left edge of the Anfi property as shown in the south-facing image below, 
nearest to the lane (Google calls it "Lugar la Verga") that separates Anfi 
from the neighboring property.

Can you tell me if there's any sort of view from unit 409? 
Any advantage or disadvantage to being in what appears to be the end unit?

Thanks


----------



## Cotswolder (Aug 11, 2009)

409 is a better unit because it is the top unit in the block. It will get the sun more and will be above the lane leading to the beach. Although, IMHO not the ideal part of the complex it us far better than 113 below it.

You will get views across the gardens on those in the complex next door.

Looking at the image there are two blocks, one in front of the other, 409 is top floor of the front block. 

Access to the gardens/pool area will br via a lift next top the reception area which can be seen at the right hand end of the block


----------



## Laurie (Aug 11, 2009)

rklein001 said:


> Edited to update my planning:
> 
> I've decided to be greedy and see three Canaries in two weeks (plus 2 days coming and going).
> 
> ...


Nothing greedy about that - if you're limited to 2 weeks, sounds like a good plan to me!

N. Tenerife is the polar-opposite of Fuerteventura - you know how much I loved northern Tenerife so to me it's a no-brainer - but what Fuerteventura does have is some naturally beautiful, wild, and uncrowded beaches.   Otherwise it has the port town which is interesting, a little sightseeing/ cultural stuff but not much, and huge expanses of desert that are Sahara-like. (It was HOT! Anecdotally, our rental car was overheating when we were in the remote interior, we had to drive with the heat *on* to cool our engine off, and stop often - I don't think I've ever been so HOT in my life...) 

You could get your week in northern Tenerife and see the major stuff in the 5-day period, plus take a daytrip to Fuerteventura from Lanzarote, stick to the northern and western coasts, go for a swim while you're over there, and see all 4 islands in this time period - that's what I'd do!


----------



## Cotswolder (Aug 11, 2009)

rklein001 said:


> Edited to update my planning:
> 
> I've decided to be greedy and see three Canaries in two weeks (plus 2 days coming and going).
> 
> ...



Just anote on change days.

Normally
*Gran Canaria.*
The majority of resorts change either Mondays or Saturdays
*Tenerife*
The majority of resorts change on either Fridays or Tuesdays
*Lanzarote*
The majority of resorts change either Thursdays and, I believe, Sundays.

This is all done to accommodate the package holiday flight companies from the UK and Europe


----------



## fogg (Aug 31, 2009)

rklein001 said:


> I'm thinking of a summer visit to the Canary Islands.  Coming from the US, it makes sense to stay two weeks.  One would surely be at one of the Anfi properties in Gran Canaria.
> 
> Since this will likely be our only visit to these islands, I'm wondering which would be a good choice for a second island (judging from the map, I suppose the choice is maybe North Tenerife rather than South Tenerife or Lanzarote?) and whether ferry service between islands is cheap and practical.
> 
> Thanks!



I AM JUST BACK FROM TENERIFE  ON SAT 29TH AUG 2009.  WE TOURED THE ISLAND AND WERE BASED IN THE SOUTH NEAR PLAYA DE AMERICAS ( COSTA ADEJE ).
I CAN ADVISE YOU THAT WE TOURED THE WHOLE ISLAND AND THE WEATHER IS NOT VERY GOOD IN THE NORTH ALL YEAR ROUND. I CAN VERIFY THIS.

ON THE OTHER HAND THE SOUTH IS ALWAYS HOT  AND IN MY OPINION BETTER FOR  A HOLIDAY.


----------

